# Noobie DIYer wanting to stock up



## Aperfectimperfection (11/1/20)

Hey fellow juicers, I am new to the board and am really happy to see many very experienced mixers actively helping noobies (like me)....

I am new to DIY and have realised there is a lot more to making a juice than using one shots!

Where I need help is, looking at the expanse of concentrates available through dozens of manufactures, well, to figure out what to get is daunting! I would like to stock up with some essential/versatile flavours in 30/100ml quantities and then experiment with the remainders in 10ml sizes in time .....

My tastes are mostly fruity with ice and loads of sweetness on hot days, and bakery/puddings on colder days, so call it a mixed bunch.

Here's the question, can the gurus advise on what flavours from which manufacturers should make up the starter mixing kit? Which are the most versatile?

Shot,
Mark

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (11/1/20)

That is a very difficult one. It all depends on what you like and what you want to mix. And even that can change overnight.

To start off with I would suggest to look up recipe's on ATF and ELR. Get a couple of your favourites and order those concentrates. In a month or 2 try some more. Start small and move up. Before you know it you will have a drawer full of concentrates.

I did that and stuck to a budget of R500 a month (my previous cigarette budget). After 6 months I basically just topped up. Last year I only bought concetrates 3 or 4 times.

In my personal stash I always have extra CAP Vanilla Custard, TFA RY4 Double and FA Soho. But that really changes from person to person. For fruits it can also change. I use to have TFA Strawberry Ripe in big bottles but then I got really tired of strawberry as well as the taste of strawberry ripe. 

Good luck. It's really an exiting journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)

Starting out and having a liking to fruits,I don't see how you could go wrong starting with just fruit concentrates. And of course some menthol/mint. You can always add others later once you get the feel for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (11/1/20)

Aperfectimperfection said:


> Hey fellow juicers, I am new to the board and am really happy to see many very experienced mixers actively helping noobies (like me)....
> 
> I am new to DIY and have realised there is a lot more to making a juice than using one shots!
> 
> ...



hi Mark, welcome

I would check out the recipe threads here on the forum and see what you think you'd like. Then purchase concentrates accordingly.

A "starting mix kit" doesn't really exist.

regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (12/1/20)

This is the page I would recommend. It's the top 100 flavours used in recipes on ATF. Those are all staples and you really can't go wrong getting any of the top 50. Although of course it depends on your preferences. If you don't like blueberry then you wouldn't buy any of the blueberries on the list, and so on.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Aperfectimperfection (12/1/20)

That is a fantastic resource, thanks @Richj8 ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Aperfectimperfection (12/1/20)

I have this funny feeling I am going.to need something bigger than a shoebox to keep the supplies in

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hazard (12/1/20)

I already have a couple of shoeboxes. Going to put up some shelves now. 




Aperfectimperfection said:


> I have this funny feeling I am going.to need something bigger than a shoebox to keep the supplies in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)

My shoebox changed very fast into a whole bookshelf...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## alex1501 (13/1/20)

Aperfectimperfection said:


> I have this funny feeling I am going.to need something bigger than a shoebox to keep the supplies in





Hazard said:


> I already have a couple of shoeboxes. Going to put up some shelves now.





ARYANTO said:


> My shoebox changed very fast into a whole bookshelf...



The real trouble is only when you start thinking that something like this:


would be really handy storage solution. Pops up in my head more often than I like to admit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)

alex1501 said:


> The real trouble is only when you start thinking that something like this:
> View attachment 187351
> 
> would be really handy storage solution. Pops up in my head more often than I like to admit.



A nice small countertop fridge would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/20)

A very quick review over the flavours brought me to this - I might have missed a few, but this list is quite decent if you want to start:

TFA - Banana Cream
TFA - Bavarian Cream
* Inawera - Biscuit
FlavorArt - Black Currant
Frandy - Black Currant
FlavorWest- Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy
Frandy - Blueberry
TFA - Blueberry Extra
TFA - Blueberry Wild
TFA - Brown Sugar
Capella - Bubblegum
* Clyrolinx - Bubblegum
TFA - Butter
FlavorWest - Butterscotch
* FlavorWest - Butterscotch Ripple
Inawera - Cactus
FlavorWest - Cake (Yellow)
FlavorWest - Cake Batter Dip
FlavorArt - Cantaloupe
TFA - Caramel (Original)
TFA - Champagne
Capella - Cinnamon Danish Swirl
Capella Silverline - Cinnamon Sugar
Clyrolinx - Clyrocool
Clyrolinx - ClyroEnhance
* Clyrolinx - Clyrosweet
* FlavorArt - Cookie flavor
Inawera - Creme Brulee
Inawera - Custard
FlavorArt - Custard Premium
* Cloud Burst - Double Mango
FlavorArt - Forrest Mix
* Capella - French Vanilla
TFA - French Vanilla
* FlavorArt - Fresh Cream
* FlavorArt - Fuji Apple
TFA - Graham Cracker
TFA - Graham Crust Cheesecake
DIY Flavor Shack - Holy Vanilla
FlavorArt - Kiwi
FlavorArt - Lemon Sicily
FlavorWest - Lemonade
* Frandy - Lychee
Capella - Marshmallow
* TFA - Marshmallow
FlavorArt - Meringue flavor
Capella - New York Cheesecake
FlavorArt - Pear
Capella - Pink Lemonade
TFA - Raspberry (sweet)
Inawera - Shisha Raspberry
FlavorArt - Strawberry (red touch)
TFA - Strawberry (ripe)
* Inawera - Strawberry Shisha
* Capella - Sugar Cookie V1
* Capella - Super Sweet
* TFA - Sweet Cream
Jungle Flavors - Sweet Strawberry
Wonder Flavours - Tahitan Vanilla Cream (WF)
Capella - Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
* TFA - Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
FlavorArt - Vanilla Classic flavor
* Capella - Vanilla Cupcake
* Capella - Vanilla Custard V1
Capella - Vanilla Custard V2
* Inawera - Vanilla Shisha
* TFA - Vanilla Swirl
Capella - Vanilla Whipped Cream
TFA - Vanillin
TFA - Whipped Cream
Capella Silverline - Whipped Marshmallow
* WS-23

How much of each depends on what you want to make. The ones I marked with a * I use more often than the others.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> My shoebox changed very fast into a whole bookshelf...



I built this for myself and guess what... I am out of space yet again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KUDU (14/1/20)

Aperfectimperfection said:


> Hey fellow juicers, I am new to the board and am really happy to see many very experienced mixers actively helping noobies (like me)....
> 
> I am new to DIY and have realised there is a lot more to making a juice than using one shots!
> 
> ...



Hi @Aperfectimperfection, have a look under DIY E LIQUID AND MIXING for DIY PRIMER by @RichJB (3rd from the top) Hope it will help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

